# Wide Framed goggles



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

EG2 cant get any wider unless you custom make some


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Wait for 2012 Dragon. Trust me.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Is Dragon going to jump into the astronaut visor game?


----------



## SCARBRO817 (Apr 18, 2011)

smith i/o there frameless or anon hawkeye there also good


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i have a pair of von zipper phenoms that are wider than average but i don't know how they compare to some of the other wide goggles.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

The


Tarzanman said:


> Is Dragon going to jump into the astronaut visor game?


They're coming out with a an I/O type frameless goggle


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Justin said:


> i have a pair of von zipper phenoms that are wider than average but i don't know how they compare to some of the other wide goggles.


feenoms dont compare to the eg2 in terms of size


----------



## jpmylittlepwny (Feb 26, 2011)

eg2
love mine


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Smith IO
Oakley Crowbar/Splice
Electric EG2

All kick ass. Just make sure you get the proper lense.


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

I own a pair of Smith io's and Electric EG2's. In terms of Peripheral vision, the eg2's have a slight advantage, but depending on the weather, they fog like no tomorrow!! I actually have to bring both pairs up the mountain just in case. So to answer your question, I'd recommend the Smith io. Nice viewing angles and barely ever failed on me in the fogging dept.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Although I have never used goggles other than my io's, they are freaking amazing and NEVER fogged on me. Changing lenses is fantastically quick, and they have a unique look to them that other goggles don't have.


----------



## IBZ (Jan 4, 2011)

I love my POC Lobes. It has NEVER fogged on me, ever. Incredibly comfortable, huge spherical frameless design and makes you look like a jet pilot. Stand out from the Oakley and Smith crowd.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Qball said:


> The
> 
> They're coming out with a an I/O type frameless goggle


I've seen them, they looks absolutely stupid, like your fucking landing on the moon...


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> feenoms dont compare to the eg2 in terms of size


You're correct that they don't compare in terms of overall size but the Feenoms do have a wide field of vision that competes with the EG2. The Feenoms are not as wide vertically but the horizontal field of view is great. I love the look of the Smith I/O but for me the EG2 and Feenom fit much better.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Rufus said:


> You're correct that they don't compare in terms of overall size but the Feenoms do have a wide field of vision that competes with the EG2. The Feenoms are not as wide vertically but the horizontal field of view is great. I love the look of the Smith I/O but for me the EG2 and Feenom fit much better.


I really liked the Smith I/O as well, but they didn't fit that great, so I ended up with a pair of Oakley Splices.


----------



## 865'boarder (Sep 17, 2010)

Ashbury's have a pretty wide frame and I know quite a few people who really like them. I've heard good things about the EG2 from a some people too. I had some oakley A frames the past few seasons and never really liked em. I just got my ashbury's in today and I put them on and they are much wider (vertically and horizontally) than the A frames and the field of vision is greater which is nice. They're really comfortable too. I got mine for around $50 bucks shipped so I'm happy with em. Gonna try em out this summer at HCSC


----------

